

Minimal Gramophone - nilsjuenemann
https://www.startnext.com/minimal-gramophone

======
hammock
See also: Crosley Revolution Turntable
[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00F0YXHGK/](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00F0YXHGK/)

Smaller than a record case, able to run off 4 AA batteries, and weighing in at
under two pounds, it also has a USB port than can be used for power or for
ripping your vinyl to a computer.

------
gr3yh47
this is interesting, but does anyone really want to play a record by spinning
a rod between their fingers?

~~~
yellowapple
According to the description, it's more of an art project or educational tool
than a practical music player. However, it still raises the question of why
this isn't just being slapped onto Instructables or somesuch. I guess to raise
money for the designer, but still.

